# Android 7 Nougat (Samsung Galaxy S7 update)



## Sasqui (Mar 30, 2017)

Just got a notification that my S7 phone (Verizon is the carrier) wants to update to 7.0 Nougat ...any words of wisdom, advice?

Seems to be a nice update, but a lot seems to be geared more to tablets than a phone (side by side app, drag and drop data between apps).

A few notables that caught my eye were the power saving features, Vulcan API + VR support.  Anything else really worth digging into on an S7?


----------



## JATownes (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm curious about this too.  I got the notification this morning, but put off the update until this evening.  Interested to try out the new features, but like you, aren't real sure what I should be excited about.  Lol


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 30, 2017)

JATownes said:


> I'm curious about this too.  I got the notification this morning, but put off the update until this evening.  Interested to try out the new features, but like you, aren't real sure what I should be excited about.  Lol



What do you have for a device/phone?  A friend has the 10.1" Samsung Galaxy Tab A, it's supposed to be available for that now too.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 31, 2017)

I've got an S7 Edge. I updated the OS last night, and do not really notice a performance increase, or decrease, but the device was already zippy.  The new UI is taking some getting used to, but appears to have some pretty useful features.  

JAT


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 31, 2017)

JATownes said:


> I've got an S7 Edge. I updated the OS last night, and do not really notice a performance increase, or decrease, but the device was already zippy.  The new UI is taking some getting used to, but appears to have some pretty useful features.
> 
> JAT



Pretty much the same opinion.  I tried the multi window view,  and it's just not suited for the phone screen... maybe I'll find some use for it.  I do notice a lot more screens with white backgounds when they were black (photo gallery for example).  That CAN'T be saving power!  I'm quite "Meh" on it but time will tell.  I am going to download NFS no limits and see how she does.  Looks like a fun distraction.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 31, 2017)

it should offer you better battery life over the next few days. keep the FHD option in the display options ticked, it offers better battery life and you really cant tell a difference in the resolution unless your using really tiny text. the only other thing i noticed with the update is some times it lags a bit if its been sleeping for a while, its noticeable when you try and unlock the phone, not a huge issue though because once its awake its just as zippy as normal.


----------

